# Visualisierung: Bewegung absolut



## RoterStern (4 April 2014)

Hallo:
Folgendes Problem: Eine Kiste soll über ein Fließband transportiert werden, leider versuche ich schon seit Tagen diese Kiste zu bewegen. Erfolglos! Habe im Handbuch gelesen, dass eine Variable deklariert werden soll als :INT und diese bei Bewegung absolut eingetragen werden muss. Leider weiß ich nicht wo und wie man das macht. Außerdem hab ich gelesen, dass ich ein Zähler brauche, damit eine fließende Bewegung dargestellt wird. 

Wie und wo deklariere ich die Bewegungsvariable?
Zähler programmieren?

Gruß
Alex


----------



## KvT (7 April 2014)

Hallo,

Du deklarierst lokal/ global eine Varaible iPosition und trägst dann diese in die Eigenschaft für die Bewegung Absolut Movement in X ein.

Dann kannst Du diese Variable in Deinem Programm ändern. Das muss nicht über einen Zähler sein.

Du Kannst ja auch (was Deiner Anwendung wohl eher entspricht) der iPosition := Fließband.fSetPosition zuweisen.

Evtl. musst Du noch die Einheiten umrechnen. Positionen in der Visualsierung sind in Pixel (Siehe Position bei Mausover)


----------



## RoterStern (7 April 2014)

ja super! LÄUFT! danke KvT 

Jetzt wollte dich noch ein Rechteck um 20 Grad drehen, damit es ,,schön" rutscht. Trage bei Winkel meine Variable ein, die wird auch auf ein Wert 30 gesetzt, aber es passiert nichts. Hab es mit einer Line probiert und das geht wunderbar. Wenn man den Drehpunkt ändert, entsteht eine Bewegung, aber nicht rotatorisch. 

Was mach ich wieder falsch?

Gruß Alex


----------



## KvT (8 April 2014)

Hallo,

ich bin mir jetzt nicht 100% sicher, aber:

Das Rechteck wirst Du nicht drehen können. Das sieht die Grundsätzliche Struktur nicht vor. (60% )

Du kannst aber aus einem Polygon oder Polyline ein Rechteck basteln. Das ist dann zu drehen (95%)


----------



## RoterStern (8 April 2014)

POLYGON ist die LÖSUNG. Ich wäre nie darauf gekommen. DANKE


----------



## vista (19 August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

der Beitrag ist schon lange her. Ich möchte gerade etwas ähnliches darstellen und Zwar will ich eine Kugel mittel zwei Motoren bewegen. 
Ich wüßte gerade nicht wie ich dies in der Visualisierung darstellen könnte. Der Lösungsweg schein mir Änhlich deiner zu sein, nur weiss ich noch nicht richtig wie 
ich vorgehen soll.

Danke
mfg
Vista


----------



## KvT (20 August 2015)

Im Prinzip steht ja schon alles oben. Am besten, Du schaust Dir mal das CoDeSys Visu Beispiel an. Da sind viele Möglichkeiten der Programmierung dargestellt.
Auch gibt es einige Visu Frames bereits in den Bibliotheken(RotDrive, ...) Vllt. helfen die Dir schon weiter


----------

